# marlin .22 cal.



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

how rare is a marlin, .22 cal. semi-auto, tube feed, stainless rifle?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

what model? is it a model 60?


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

yes, it is a model 60


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

blued with a walnut stock is very common. not sure ive seen a stainless one. whats the stock made of?


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

From the Marlin website

www.marlinfirearms.com


Model 60

An economically priced rifle that's earned the title of "most popular 22 in the world." Since the Model 60 was first developed in 1960, it has continuously represented a great value. It has a 19" Micro-Groove® rifled barrel, cross-bolt safety, manual bolt hold-open and a patented automatic "last-shot" bolt hold-open, a safety feature that locks the bolt half way open after you've fired the last shot, allowing you to see clearly into the open action. And with features such as its sleek walnut-finished laminated hardwood stock, and a precision-crowned muzzle for enhanced accuracy, it's easy to see why the Model 60 continues to be one of America's best selling rifles.


It is also available in a Stainless Steel "Model 60 SS" 

I bought one (SS Model) at Wal Mart 7 or 8 years ago on sale with a cheep scope for $130


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

most popular in the world is a bold statement. i know this rifle is popular, but i think ruger might have something to say about that.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i got 45 bucks in it in trade, just wondering. thank for the info.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

that model 60 is not very rare at all...and probably not very old either.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

...50 bucks for it!

They are not rare at all. You see much less of them than the blued Mod 60 though and they usually fetch a bit more on the market. 

Lg_mouth


----------

